# Microfono direccional de cañon



## Estebanez (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola, acabo de descubrir el foro.
Me gusta ir al grano y creo que este es el lugar adecuado para mi pregunta.
Estoy buscando un microfono de cañon y los precios oscilan mucho.
Es lo que no entiendo, me dijeron que este tipo de microfonos consisten en realidad en dos que cuya señal se resta, estando uno apantallado al frente, o sea restamos sonido de laterales.

¿por que un fonestar puede costar 50 euros y un shure 1000 euros?

en una tienda me encontre uno por 3000 euros (sin iva)

¿es un timo?

gracias.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 11, 2007)

No, no es un timo en absoluto, y el shure aun es barato.

una marca como fonestar importa de taiwan las cápsulas, montando autenticas birrias japonesas. Cualquier otra marca como shure, senheiser, etc, tienen su i+d, y la calidad de sus productos les avalan. 

Una vez hicimos unas pruebas en un estudio, con un analizador de espectros, varios micros de varias calidades, y ruido rosa. Habia resultados muy dispares, pero la tónica de los buenos microfonos es que la gráfica audiométrica, se mantiene bastante plana en todo el espectro. Tanto en frecuencia como en ganancia.

Los microfonos baratos, tienen una curva muy irregular, es decir, centran su máximo esplendor en ciertas frecuencias, dejando otras sin apenas percibirlas.


----------



## Estebanez (Abr 15, 2007)

Gracias por tu respuesta.
En cuanto a lo que seria el "alcance" y ruido ¿hay alguna diferencia?
¿un parabolico mejoraria algo?
¿conoces Telinga?
saludos


----------



## deivy_nata (Nov 11, 2008)

hola creo que si lo que quieres es un microfono direccional hay unos electret cme6 que son muy baratos y muy buenos, relacion calidad precio, chao


----------

